# Too short



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Kiki baldy puppy - I feel a bit bad as I asked the groomer to take her short. We have really been struggling with little sticky seeds - forget me not (now I know why they are really called that) goose grass and some sort of torpedo shaped brown mini horrors - honestly I was picking them off 10s at a time - ok when I got them before they started being twisted in - awful if they had. The groomer agreed that it wasn't fair on Kiki to be spending so long after every walk pulling bits out of her so she said, we'll cut her short.
There is short and then very, very short - and I'm not sure that I can forgive her the lion tail (I definitely said leave her tail....)
Still on the plus side it is much easier to get the seeds out and today Kiki literally flew down the gun dog scurry - no weight to hold her down


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok she does look short, luckily we haven't had too many weed horrors yet this year (oh why have I tempted fate!), but knowing what that is like I can totally understand why you asked for it, she does still look lovely, least she hasn't had a nose shave and she is obviously feeling good. You will Know exactly what to say next time, maybe worth asking the groomer what blade (and comb guard if any) she used so you can make a note of it and ask for for a slightly less drastic one next time - and put it all in writing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree about the tail but the rest of her looks sharp! Jake has been rocking the short look for months so I am use to it. I just clipped him today with the two blade. He has a tiny bit of a hermit head but not to bad a job. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

It will be better for her. It grows back too quickly though. She looks lovely x x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think she looks fantastic. Such a sweet little face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments.
I was a bit afraid of posting pics of my naked skinny dog.... 
She does have a lovely face - it is the naked bottom look I find less lovely.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It takes time to find a length that suites you and your dog. 

Short is a means so many different lengths to different people nosing blade lengths does help. 
She looks like a 5 or 4 blade on the body.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thank you for your kind comments.
> I was a bit afraid of posting pics of my naked skinny dog....
> She does have a lovely face - it is the naked bottom look I find less lovely.


Honestly she looks stunning and very athletic. That first picture is beautiful. They did a good job on her face and that is really important.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's short but I've seen shorter! She looks like a lean, mean, athletic machine  However, the tail! Why did they do that??! Especially when you said not to. I would have been quite cross about that bit. I have a thing about the tails...lol. 

No doubt Kiki will be loving her new short 'do' and feel so much better as well as not having to hang about while you pull grass seeds out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> It's short but I've seen shorter! She looks like a lean, mean, athletic machine  However, the tail! Why did they do that??! Especially when you said not to. I would have been quite cross about that bit. I have a thing about the tails...lol.
> 
> No doubt Kiki will be loving her new short 'do' and feel so much better as well as not having to hang about while you pull grass seeds out.


It would be difficult for her to be much shorter - on her back it is less than a cm... her legs about 1 cm and her tail root about 1mm 
The tail (sob) the temptation to be cross is quite high, but I like the lady and she is great with the dogs - Kiki loves her (although Kiki tends to love everyone, so maybe that isn't too much of a recommendation) and generally she does a fabulous job.... so next time I'll just be very firm - 'do not touch the tail'.
I am still having to deseed her, but it is much easier to get them out of her short coat. I'm puting an equafleece t shirt on to protect her chest, tops of leg and under arms - it is really bad, hoping that the farmers are going to cut the meadows for hay - but the weather has been so bad they are much later than normal. Also the local farm has only just been bought after going up for sale last autumn, so the new guy is obviously having to make up lost time. Inzi's collie coat appears to be seed proof only the occasional one or two to get off her.
Kiki is very active and loves bouncing, jumping and running when we are out - but as soon as we are home she just snuggles up on any available knee


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My husband thought Kiki looked hysterically funny and sent me this pic of a Dr Seuss character which he reckons looks just like my poor puppy!
:hurt:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Kiki looks sweet! Agree about the tail, perhaps you could knit or crochet her one to wear until it grows out

Of course, you could always bite the bullet and grab those clippers yourself - Donna's on a roll with hers now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A tail wig LOL 
I can't cut paper straight with a line and scissors - clipping a dog is way, way beyond me!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh look at her face , I'm sure she's much happier those bleeding seeds and bits of dry grass and sticks etc etc.... I'm sure she"ll be super fast over those obstacles now though xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She is so pretty and the short look suits her, but that tail it did make me laugh - sorry. 

She also seems quite happy with her new hair cut too, so hopefully will enjoy it, especially not having to be deseeded quite so much for for quite so long.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Thank you for your kind comments.
> I was a bit afraid of posting pics of my naked skinny dog....
> She does have a lovely face - it is the naked bottom look I find less lovely.


Hahaha! At least no poo stuck to bum fur!!! We had an incident yesterday which called for some bum trimming with the doggy scissors and let me tell you - there was some heaving!! Not the most pleasant or glamorous half hour of my life!
Ralph has his first cut booked this Wednesday and I'm very wary.... I will be insisting on a scissor cut and standing close by to monitor the cut! -I adore the big shaggy look.
But his underneath and big hairy feet desperately need doing. 
Kiki looks very happy with her new fur-do! - she's gorgeous 
The difference between a good cut & a bad cut...... About 6 weeks! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like her short ... Makes her pretty face the focus 

She's an athletic poo with a figure that should be showed off 

xxx


----------

